

Show HN: Test your Git skills with the git-game-v2! - ChannelJuanNews
https://github.com/git-game/git-game-v2

======
kevin
Wow, the amount of effort and polish put into this is super great. I hope you
sign up for that Captains Table thing earlier in Show HN and we get picked
randomly together. After I read this:

    
    
      To advance to level 2 you need to checkout the branch named 
      after the total. So if the total number is 780 then you would 
      run:
    

I, of course, immediately took a look at the branches list and see you created
hundreds of them so that it wouldn't be easy. Oh man. Super impressed. I hope
my future kids have someone like you to teach them to love code.

Thank you so much for making this and sharing.

~~~
funchymonkey
Thanks man, it means alot. We put alot of hours into this and we had to run it
by our professor many times so it plays as intuitive as possible. Glad you
liked it

